# Poison Ivy at 10 weeks



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here are few photo I shot today of Ivy. She's 10 weeks old and weighing in at 7Lbs. Her and Lux are now doing great. She can't stop chewing on his face and he just lets her.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh shes a cutie. I love her color, it reminds me of my pups  I love Red Brindles


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

golly she is just gorgeous! You have to love a good looking red dog! I just wanna hug her and love her lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

She's absolutley beautiful.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

What a beautiful pup! Love the coloring


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She is so adorable! Man her color is so stunning!


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Love her eyes, she is so stunning.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ivy is a pretty girl, and yes her coloring is great looking. Her name is cool too, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Very good looking pup.love that color


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

duuude thats sweet brindle color, nice stance for a pup that age to. good luck with your pup!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the nice compliments on Ivy. We're very happy about how she's coming along. If you think she looks good I wish you could she her temperament and personality it fantastic.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

WOW!!!!! look at the square muzzle...wide chest... legs like tree trunks.... WHAT A GORGEOUS BULL DOG!!!!!! shes sooooooo gorgeous elvis... im freakin jealous LOL


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> WOW!!!!! look at the square muzzle...wide chest... legs like tree trunks.... WHAT A GORGEOUS BULL DOG!!!!!! shes sooooooo gorgeous elvis... im freakin jealous LOL


Thanks Dan, she's a fun little pup with huge personality.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You gonna do her ears? She has beautiful natural ears , but man she would look sweet with a nice crop. I can't wait to see this one grow up!


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

She's a gorgeous little thing. I love her eyes and her name fits her perfectly.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

man elvis she is pretty!!i love her eyes


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

She's so beautiful!!! I love the color of her coat. It's so beautiful!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> You gonna do her ears? She has beautiful natural ears , but man she would look sweet with a nice crop. I can't wait to see this one grow up!


We're on the fence regarding cropping Ivy's ears. I've made an appointment for May 19th with Dr. Jezbera, but I can always cancel it. I do agree she would look really good with a nice crop like Lux's.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

That's one hell of a good looking pup, man, you sure know how to pick em'.


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

shes so cute!


----------

